# How to secure risers...



## chris kennedy (Apr 3, 2010)

or not. Toggle bolts in concrete block will rust away. This service was still energized when we got there.


----------



## peach (Apr 3, 2010)

structural calculations required?

Was there ever enough clearance for the weatherhead over the parking lot/drive aisles.. ????

Doesn't look like rust (from the second picture, anyway).  Looks more like something pulled it down.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 3, 2010)

At least the POCO did not need a buck truck to clip you at the mast


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 3, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> structural calculations required?


Why, 344.30 did the math for me.   At a minimum the risers should have been secured within 3' of the top and bottom as per 344.30(A), we added one more.



> Was there ever enough clearance for the weatherhead over the parking lot/drive aisles.. ????Doesn't look like rust (from the second picture, anyway).  Looks more like something pulled it down.


The toggle bolts left in the wall were about rusted clean through. There is rumor that a car backed into the pole, although there was no evidence such as asphalt movement at the base or deep scratches on the pole.


----------



## peach (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not looking at the "evidence".. .it looks to me like a tall truck could clear the conductors..   It's Saturday and I'm lazy.. but I dont' see weatherheads installed below the roof of the building.. Looks all day long to me like a semi trailer went thru there and pulled the service off.


----------

